# KillerOfSaints RIP



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2017)

.... sad news of Joseph's passing.

Man he made this place jump at times lol .... never backed down, he was a fighter.

His son worshipped him and vice versa. It's a tragic loss.

RIP KOS 



<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## JR. (Aug 30, 2017)

That sucks! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 30, 2017)

RIP. KOS! My heart goes out to his son..

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbell4377 (Aug 30, 2017)

RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laedlaerd (Aug 30, 2017)

Damn man...i was savin somethin to show him  for the day he posted up.... R I P kos safe travels into Parts Unknown...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh man.  This is horrible news.

Rip Joseph.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2017)

.


----------



## charley (Aug 30, 2017)

.. It's hard to believe , a young ,big guy like KOS...     RIP Joey...


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 30, 2017)

This is such sad news   
Condolences to Tonya and Draven on their loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 30, 2017)

I loved that guy and feel horrible for his little boy.

RIP


----------



## BadGas (Aug 30, 2017)

He was a awesome dude. This is terrible to hear.


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 31, 2017)

RIP our friend -OD


----------



## ROID (Aug 31, 2017)

Bless his son's heart. 

Rest in Peace


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2017)

https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cost-fund-for-billy-joseph-doss

This is so sad.  Let's help them out guys.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 31, 2017)

RIP Joseph.

Fourth passing I've heard of in a week.


Very sorry for Dravens loss. 
From a practical standpoint, hopefully Tanya can get their little boy set up with SS for some help.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 31, 2017)

This seriously makes me feel ill, I lost a good sparring partner in KOS...


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> This seriously makes me feel ill, I lost a good sparring partner in KOS...




    .. KOS was always fucking with Azza...  very funny

..  here's a pic from JD's post for donations


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 31, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> I loved that guy and feel horrible for his little boy.
> 
> RIP


I remember the thank you video his son and him made you to thank you for the iron mag labs products you sent him.  I believe he had a good heart and was a decent human.  Very sad.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2017)

SheriV said:


> RIP Joseph.
> 
> Fourth passing I've heard of in a week.
> 
> ...



Let's hope Tonya's cleaned up her act.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 1, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Let's hope Tonya's cleaned up her act.
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



thats all I'm hoping for.  Draven needs a strong parent from here on.


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 1, 2017)

That's kind of a fucked up thing to say. You know nothing about what she's been through or going through. She's straightened her life out, KOS said as much. 

How about you honor him and donate a few bucks to help bury him instead of tearing down what's left of that little boys family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 1, 2017)

Just wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 1, 2017)

RIP.

Terrible news


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 2, 2017)

Damn. Sad man. Real sorry to hear that. RIP brother!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 2, 2017)

The guy had a big heart full of love and thankfullness.  RIP KOS


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0QU1gltPCY


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 2, 2017)

This video brings me to tears still. 

It was Christmas and the family was on hard straights. Our community reached out to help them and it was a feel good effort and this little boy solidified that. 

Well, it just wrenches my guts to think how he feels right now and what the future holds for him without a man, a father or a role model in his life. 
I'm a member on both IMF and ASF, I've been active since 2009.  I think it's completely unacceptable that no one here has given the cost of one vial of test to help this family. 

Disgraceful. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 2, 2017)

Just in case yall don't know how to help.

https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cos...ly-joseph-doss

I'm on this gofund me page everyday and it sure would be nice to see a little love here from you guys. I know we can't do it all but a little support will go a long way for his family. He was a real person and in this world of anonymity on these boards it sucks that we have to have a death to remind us that theres a person behind that screen name. If nothing else click the link and read the story, you too will be taken back for a moment.  
Thank you.

Tommygunz


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> The guy had a big heart full of love and thankfullness.  RIP KOS
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0QU1gltPCY


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> The guy had a big heart full of love and thankfullness.  RIP KOS
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0QU1gltPCY



Lol I remember that video. We as an online community made that kids year during tough times.

Donating a few bucks to is the right thing to do here. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 3, 2017)

I gave what I could at the moment.  Its great to see the good bros stepping up to lend a helping hand.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol I remember that video. We as an online community made that kids year during tough times.
> 
> Donating a few bucks to is the right thing to do here.
> 
> ...



I must have missed it although I did disappear from the forums for quite some time. 

I just donated.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2017)

re-posting the donation link... https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cost-fund-for-billy-joseph-doss

every dollar will help them, if you can give $5 or $10 that is something.


----------



## charley (Sep 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> re-posting the donation link... https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cost-fund-for-billy-joseph-doss
> 
> every dollar will help them, if you can give $5 or $10 that is something.



... as much as we argue, I agree 100% when it comes to helping out KOS...   great post Rob...    ..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2017)

charley said:


> ... as much as we argue, I agree 100% when it comes to helping out KOS...   great post Rob...    ..



see I am not this evil person you think I am.


----------



## charley (Sep 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> see I am not this evil person you think I am.




.... it would be nice to see a few of the IM crew log into https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cos...ly-joseph-doss  and say goodbye to joey ...


----------



## Watson (Sep 6, 2017)

KOS my brother, rest in peace. Always liked you mate, just logged back in to see how you were healing.....fuck man, this blows chunks, give me a sign and ill bash Azza for you! 

We have the same bday, chipped in a few $, hope it helps!


----------



## Watson (Sep 6, 2017)

Now who is starting the fund to kneecap the cunt who shot KOS?


----------



## solidassears (Sep 6, 2017)

Sad situation, I feel so bad for his son.. A few bucks is nothing compared to what he has to deal with..


----------



## meanstreek (Sep 7, 2017)

Rip


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2017)

charley said:


> .... it would be nice to see a few of the IM crew log into https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cos...ly-joseph-doss  and say goodbye to joey ...



agreed!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 17, 2017)

... hmm


----------



## blergs. (Sep 18, 2017)

R.i.p......


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

fucking hell.


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 14, 2017)

RIP KOS, safe travels in the afterlife.....


----------



## solidassears (Oct 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> re-posting the donation link... https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cost-fund-for-billy-joseph-doss
> 
> every dollar will help them, if you can give $5 or $10 that is something.



Pretty sad that's all the money raised to help KOS family..


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 15, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Pretty sad that's all the money raised to help KOS family..


That's what I'm thinking.  Would have been nice to see double or triple that.  We did what we could.  I'm sure they are great full for what was raised.

im just hoping tonya keeps us updated on how Dravin does in the future.  He's a cool little dude,  hope the best for him.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Pretty sad that's all the money raised to help KOS family..



There are a lot of ASF/IMF names I recognise there


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 17, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> There are a lot of ASF/IMF names I recognise there
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Oh there is no doubt that 90% of the support came from these forums.  Far more than local family and friends of his it seems.  Kinda sad really but at the same times proud of his internet bros that came together.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 1, 2017)

R.i.p 

brother


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 1, 2017)

[SIL] said:


> R.i.p
> 
> brother



SIL! ASF needs you desperately, I?m the last beacon of hope for causing meltdowns there and I?m starting to have trouble doing it all alone. There?s just so many low cogs and Mexicans running rampant nowadays.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2017)

^^^ this. And I'm too fat and lazy


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2017)

45PRs said:


> SIL! ASF needs you desperately, I?m the last beacon of hope for causing meltdowns there and I?m starting to have trouble doing it all alone. There?s just so many low cogs and Mexicans running rampant nowadays.


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 2, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


>



You need to start posting there more to Red, to make LW feel young again.


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 3, 2017)

Anyone know how Tonya and his son are doing?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

45PRs said:


> You need to start posting there more to Red, to make LW feel young again.



Ha. I'm pretty sure I'm older than Reddog and Albob. And I already feel young...  if you don't believe me just feel me.


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Ha. I'm pretty sure I'm older than Reddog and Albob. And I already feel young...  if you don't believe me just feel me.



I would gladly take up your offer anytime.


----------



## njc (Nov 18, 2017)

I haven't been around in forever, thats unbelievably sad.  What happened?


----------



## charley (Nov 19, 2017)

njc said:


> I haven't been around in forever, thats unbelievably sad.  What happened?




.... you can read it here...   https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cos...ly-joseph-doss


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2019)

KOS was a good dude, he was in many ways the true reality of the BB web world....he was exactly who he was. R.I.P.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lol fuck that guy 

Maybe if he didn?t treat people in real life like he did the internet he wouldn?t have gotten shot



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)

ckcrown84 said:


> Lol fuck that guy
> 
> Maybe if he didn?t treat people in real life like he did the internet he wouldn?t have gotten shot
> 
> ...


----------



## CG (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn. Just read the whole story. That?s fuckin rough. Very impressed to see all the donations that came from imf/asf though. I?m not surprised, honestly most of his family/friends weren?t in the best financial situations...


----------



## charley (Apr 5, 2019)

Hardly anybody from IM/ASF coughed up any money, prince gave up some 'bread'.... only 27 people contributed to KOS & family, only $3,035 in total...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2019)

charley said:


> Hardly anybody from IM/ASF coughed up any money, prince gave up some 'bread'.... only 27 people contributed to KOS & family, only $3,035 in total...



it's no wonder you have no friends and nobody likes you... *you're a fucking asshole.*


----------



## charley (Apr 5, 2019)

Prince said:


> it's no wonder you have no friends and nobody likes you... *you're a fucking asshole.*




WTF are you talking about ??      I'm well loved here....


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 5, 2019)

charley said:


> WTF are you talking about ??      I'm well loved here....




I like Charley but disagree with him here.

Remember when you could disagree with someone and still be respectful?   Man, the good ole days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 5, 2019)

hoyle21 said:


> I like Charley but disagree with him here.
> 
> Remember when you could disagree with someone and still be respectful?   Man, the good ole days.
> 
> ...



you are cool with me hoyle,,, you have always been a respectful guy.....   I just not sure what you disagree with...   either my KOS post or me telling prince, 'I'm well loved here'  ?    ​


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 5, 2019)

charley said:


> you are cool with me hoyle,,, you have always been a respectful guy.....   I just not sure what you disagree with...   either my KOS post or me telling prince, 'I'm well loved here'  ?    ​



I think the members of the board did more than they should have, but that shows how great some of these people are.   His ex came back here begging for money, promising posts and pictures of where it went.    She hasn?t been back since the check was wrote.   I saw that coming a mile away.

KOS chose to live this lifestyle, chose to associative with these kinds of people, and chose to put himself in that situation with no concern for his family or son.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 5, 2019)

hoyle21 said:


> I think the members of the board did more than they should have, but that shows how great some of these people are.   His ex came back here begging for money, promising posts and pictures of where it went.    She hasn?t been back since the check was wrote.   I saw that coming a mile away.
> 
> KOS chose to live this lifestyle, chose to associative with these kinds of people, and chose to put himself in that situation with no concern for his family or son.
> 
> ...



true enough, KOS had a big problem, and that was poverty and lack of a decent job...   I believe he loved his wife but couldn't cope very well ?


----------



## skylerman (Apr 5, 2019)

rip ass rip+real immigrant peoples


----------

